

Apple now has more cash than the U.S. government - vinoct6
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/07/29/apple-now-has-more-cash-than-the-u-s-government/

======
lukesandberg
Saying that Apple has more _cash_ than the treasury is misleading. The apple
numbers are based on total assets (including property for instance) whereas
the treasury numbers are based on liquid operating budget.

Im sure that the treasury would have a good leg up on apple if it was allowed
to add the value of the governments property to the mix.

------
dodo53
which is maybe not saying much :oP

